# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αναζήτηση Manual Siemens Siwamat plus 35030

## kwpap7

Ρε παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος αν έχει το manual να κάνει το κόπο να το σκανάρει γιατι το έχω χάσει και στην αντιπορσωπεία δεν το έχουν ;
Θα είμουν υπόχρεος.Ας είναι και στα Αγγλικά δεν με πειράζει 
Στοιχεία πλυντηρίου ρούχων Siemens Siwamat 35030 
E-NR:WM35030/04
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## tipos

Δυσκολα θα βρεις manual απο αυτο το μοντελο,αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι αρκετα παλιο.Για πιο λογο ψαχνεις να το βρεις,τι προβλημα εχεις?

----------


## kwpap7

Μου έκαναν δώρο την συσκευή η οποία ήταν σχεδόν σαν καινούργια.Και ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ καλή συσκευή

----------


## tipos

Πανω στη σαπουνοθηκη εχει το προγραμμα στα γερμανικα?Αν ναι ανεβασε φοτο απο τη σαπουνοθηκη και απο τα κουμπια να σου τα πω περιληπτικα.

----------


## kwpap7

IMG_3440.jpg
Χίλια Ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## tipos

Τα προγραμματα Α-B-e-C-D αφορουν ανθεκτικα υφασματα οπως τα βαμβακερα.Οι θερμοκρασιες που γραφει διπλα απο καθε προγραμμα ειναι το min και max που μπορεις να επιλεξεις στο εκαστοτε προγραμμα.Το συμβολο με τη λεκανη που εχει μια γραμμη σημαινει οτι οτι πρεπει να βαλεις απορυπαντικο και στη θηκη της προπλησης,οπως για παραδειγμα το προγραμμα Α.Απο το B μεχρι το D βαζεις μονο στη κυρια πλυση,δηλαδη στη θηκη με το συμβολο της λεκανης με τις δυο γραμμες.Το e ειναι προγραμμα οικονομικο,το C ειναι ελαφρυ προγραμμα για αναμικτα χρωματα ανθεκτικα και το D ειναι συντομο για αναμικτα.Τα προγραμματα  απο το A ως το D διαρκουν πολυ ωρα.
Τα προγραμματα G και H ειναι για ευαισθητα συνθετικα υφασματα χρωματιστα,το G ειναι προπλυση και το H κυριως πλυση.
Το Κ ειναι συντομο προγραμμα για ευαισθητα υφασματα λιγο λερωμενα.
Το Ν ειναι για μαλλινα.
Tα F-L-S ειναι στυψημο.Στο F ειναι πολυ στυψημο ενω στα αλλα δυο ειναι λιγοτερο.
Το πρωτο πληκτρο οταν δεν ειναι πατημενο το πλυντηριο στηβει στις 1000 στροφες.Οταν πατηθει στα πρωτα προγραμματα Α μεχρι D οι στροφες πεφτουν στις 800.Στο G-H-Κ-Ν πατημενο πεφτουν στις 600.
Το spulstop οταν ειναι πατημενο το πλυντηριο σταματαει πριν το τελευταιο στυψημο με το νερο του μαλακτικου και δεν προχωραει.Το παταμε συνηθως σε πλυση που δεν θελουμε να στυψη.Οταν το παταμε μολις σταματησει μπορουμε να το βαλουμε στην αντληση χωρις στυψημο η σε ενα προγραμμα με ελαφρυ στυψημο οπως το S.
Το τελευταιο πληκτρο ειναι για περισσοτερο νερο οταν ειναι πατημενο.
Το προγραμμα αντλησης ειναι αυτο που βρισκεται πριν το Α και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το P.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ετσι. Για να στο κάνω και λιγο πιο λιανα από αριστερά έχουμε: 
Β-ασπρα-χρωματιστά
e-οικονομικό πρόγραμμα 
C-ελαφρύ πρόγραμμα 
D-σύντομο πρόγραμμα 
F-επιπλέον στύψιμο
L-καλό στύψιμο (μάλλον είναι το κυρίως)
Από δεξιά: 
H-εδώ έχει 3. Στο πρώτο είναι το ελαφρύ για ευαίσθητα,στο δευτερο πουκάμισα αλλά χωρίς να χρειαστείς σίδερο και στο τρίτο κουρτίνες/πανωφόρια
K-σύντομο πρόγραμμα 
N-μάλλινα
S-σύντομο στύψιμο 
Επίσης το G ειναι πρόπλυση
Στα πλήκτρα τα έχει πει ο Σάκης όπως είναι. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.
ΥΓ Από περιέργεια....πόσα χρόνια είναι ????

----------

tipos (07-03-17)

----------


## kwpap7

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ

----------


## kwpap7

Πρέπει να ειναι 15+ σε χρόνια

----------

